# Flex risers



## tmechelberry (Jun 9, 2016)

Was at the bow shop the other day and my bow guy was telling me about how the new flex risers some bows have actually need to be drawn back a different way than older bows do. Does anybody know why that is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've heard of flex cable guards, but not flex risers. I would think that a flexible riser would be a nightmare to tune.
What bow was he talking about?


----------



## tmechelberry (Jun 9, 2016)

I have a PSE Brute Force. He called it the flex risers.. Maybe he messed up his words? He said risers nowadays must be drawn back a different way than how older bows could.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The risers do flex, but it's such a small amount that it is irrelevant. However, with super short bows like the Brute Force you do have to be careful about derailing the bow. Derailing is when the string comes off of the cams during the draw. It's very easy to torque the short bows with big cams like the BF. You have to keep your bow hand in the right position and very relaxed so that you don't twist the riser. It's not hard to do it right. But it's also not hard to twist it if you are over bowed. 
Allen


----------



## tmechelberry (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you for the insight. I will definitely be conscious of that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

if you wanna see a riser flex... watch someone press a bow.some wiggle a lot.. the new trend is a riser that dont flex. look up prime bows watch them lift a truck with a riser...its pretty cool.


----------

